# R Lee Remey on Obama :)



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

http://www.breitbart.tv/full-metal-j...dministration/


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

That just got me to thinking, when you guys catch the bastards that ripped of Toys for Tots maybe they could get some "quality" time with him.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Way to go Gunny!


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Out Fucking Standing! ! ! I wish a few more people whould speak the truth.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Who the fuck is R. Lee Remey? Who the fuck attached my clip to this name? "You had best unfuck yourself or i will unscrew your head and shit down your neck!"
Don't you ever misspell my name again! "From now on you will speak only when spoken to and the first and last words out of your filthy sewer will be sir!" "You are nothing but unorganized grabastic pieces of amphibian shit!"


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

The Gunny should deliver a palm-heel strike to Obama's solar plexus like he did to Pvt. Joker.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

This is beautiful.
Listen to how he says what he is saying, the sound of his voice and how he catches his breath at 3:20.
For as direct as it was, the monologue is somewhat restrained.
Underneath, you know he'd just love to unload on the fucktard et al, but gunny is trying to keep his composure and stay within the confines of decorum. Great vid JAP.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

A true Patirot speaking words of truth on a Obama loving Network. It does not get much better!


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

R. Lee Ermey for PRESIDENT!!!![/QUOTE]

He would have my vote!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

LawMan3 said:


> R. Lee Ermey for PRESIDENT!!!!





8MORE said:


> He would have my vote!


Heck, I'd vote like a democrat and vote for him 3 or 4 times.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

must of had a change of heart because he supported osama in the beginning.

Ermey Says He?ll 'Square Away' Birthers

_*"I think our president is doing a commendable job," he said. "He picked up where George Bush left off. &#8230; We're continuing to take care of the terrorist situation." *_

just like allot of other folks that gave barrack the benefit of the doubt all those "O" stickers are quickly disappearing off peoples vehicles


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I never thought I would see him back peddle:

Welcome To R. Lee Ermey.com - A Message From The Gunny

Famous Drill Instructor Apologizes for Obama 'Socialism' Comments | The Blaze


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

To say IM dissapointed with his back peddling is an understatement.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

The only thing I can think of is someone threatened him financially canceling endorsements and such.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

You have to remember he is an actor and an entertainer now.


----------

